# New food on the menu?



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno is eating perfectly normally - usual amount of petplan puppy food- but I have noticed for the last week that there is loads of grass in his poo. Then this morning he had been sick in his crate & that was full of grass too. I haven't actually seen him eat it but he is obviously having a sneaky snack when I'm not looking! Any idea why he's doing this?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson loves pulling at my grass but he doesn't eat enough to make him sick. He usually does it to annoy me as I'm trying desperately to get my lawn looking better after his digging escapades! Some times he would pull up great big pieces of turf and then shred it to pieces!
Keep an extra beady eye on him and see if he's just doing it as a game. Samson thinks it's tasty too.


----------

